
FOSDEM 2018 – Live Streaming - andygrunwald
https://fosdem.org/2018/schedule/streaming/
======
tux3
This year it seems there are some official recordings on the FOSDEM channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/fosdemtalks/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/fosdemtalks/videos)

I've also seen some unofficial stream dumps here:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYOPCKYceoPwLI-A7tck3wg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYOPCKYceoPwLI-A7tck3wg/videos)

Enjoy the conference!

------
StavrosK
If anyone's interested, I'm doing a lighthearted fifteen-minute talk at 15:30
UTC tomorrow about how to do email validation (for signup forms and things
like that).

Here's the link to the stream:

[https://live.fosdem.org/watch/k1105](https://live.fosdem.org/watch/k1105)

~~~
icebraining
It was a great talk, it's in my top 3 of the weekend :)

~~~
StavrosK
Haha, thank you, I'm glad you liked it!

------
moneytalks
Here's a satirical summary of the agenda:

[http://n-gate.com/fosdem/2018/01/28/0/](http://n-gate.com/fosdem/2018/01/28/0/)

~~~
icebraining
Apparently there's a "security check". I have to wonder what's being
"secured".

~~~
0x0
Looks like a Referer header prank

~~~
jwilk
A poorly implemented prank. :-( It's a permanent redirect, which browsers
cache forever (or until you purge the cache).

------
Tepix
Tons of talks and the ones I heard today were really good.

~~~
staz
And sadly tons of promising talks which are impossible to enter

